# déclaration pole emploi



## nana34 (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Je fais suite à mon dernier message avec mon PE compliqué ,j'ai eu mes documents et mon chèque hier (après échanges tendus mais tout est ok) par contre pas d'attestations pole emploi (1 pour chaque enfant) ; Elle me réponds (avec photo du site pole emploi ) qu'impossible de faire la déclaration sans déclaration pajemploi et que je dois attendre le 25 .
J'ai toujours eu mes attestaions pole emploi que ce soit en début ou milieu de mois ,elle me dit que c'est impossible. Pole emploi veut la déclaration de salaire . La procédure a t'elle changée ? Etes vous au courant. ? Merci


----------



## isa19 (11 Août 2022)

bonjour,
 depuis qques temps il est impossible de faire une déclaration pajemploi avant le 25 (date d'ouverture de lapaje) cela se fait entre le 25 et le 5 du mois suivant.  elle vous fait une fiche de salaire autre  et telecharge sur pole emploi l'attestation salaire, la remplie et vous la donne et le 25 elle vous fait la déclration lapaje. et vous envoyez votre attestation via votre espace pole emploi.


----------



## Assmat56 (15 Août 2022)

Je ne sais pas si les PE ont la possibilité de télécharger l'attestation pôle emploi vierge, depuis le "tout en ligne". Je crois qu en les appelant directement pôle emploi pre-rempli la partie coordonnées et peut procéder à un envoie postal. Faut il encore tomber sur quelqu'un de compétant. Ça prend quelques jours quand même


----------



## nounoucat1 (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour il faut attendre le 25 pour Pajemploi et avoir tous les bulletins de salaire pour bien faire l'attestation employeur de pôle emploi en ligne puis une version papier. Super si le contrat finit tout de même en règle.


----------



## isa19 (15 Août 2022)

bonjour,
 l'attestation pole emploi se téléchare sur le site pole emploi  ans espace particulier eployeur tout simplement. Elle sera vierge juste les coordonnées de l'employeur y figureront.


----------

